# Goat thermometer



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Forgive me if this has already been asked. Where would I look to find a thermometer to take my goat's temp?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wally World.....9 second digital, works great! :wink:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

So a thermometer and human would use to take his temp?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any Drug Store....I buy the human ...digital kind ...they are quicker...as you know... goats don't like to stand still long.........the thermometer is soft and flexible..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, a human one.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

And does it go in the mouth, under the tongue?


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope in there rear under there tail.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

kk. Thank you all!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Tyler said:


> And does it go in the mouth, under the tongue?


 I would love to see a picture of that. :ROFL:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Tyler said:


> And does it go in the mouth, under the tongue?


 :ROFL: It goes in the pellet end ... lube it ,its faster


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I would suggest buy 2 or 3 of them. Keep one in the barn & extras in the house. Cold weather makes the batteries go dead faster. 

And duct tape a string w/a loop onto the end that you would normally hold on to & put your hand through the loop. After a few times of a goat "launching" the thermometer out of her bumm & then having to search for it in the hay, I found the string to be immensely helpful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The dollar store carries the digitals as well....much quicker and safer IMO..can you imagine the mess with using glass?

I like your suggestion Miss MM...I have had to retrieve my thermometer aftermy doe had a coughing fit and shot it across the room!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow never had one shot out before. Once had a dairy cow "suck up" a glass one. That was fun to go after :rolls eyes:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Shelly Borg said:


> Wow never had one shot out before. Once had a dairy cow "suck up" a glass one. That was fun to go after :rolls eyes:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: I don't envy THAT moment!!!!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedrsanch.net


----------

